# Sandy Landing boat ramp



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it still open or completely private now? Is Chumuckla springs the new one? I have not been there in a year or more, any updates?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Sandy Landing is part of a hunting club. Chumuckla Springs landing is a county landing and is a nice landing but has a steel walkway that is rough on your boat when you tie off.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.srpressgazette.com/outdoors/new-chumuckla-springs-boat-ramp-to-open-dec-31-1.70410


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I got to watch the new one in progress being built a few times. Pretty dern neat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It is a purty nice launch....that is until the kids do donuts in the gravel!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jason said:


> It is a purty nice launch....that is until the kids do donuts in the gravel!


And dump over trash cans:no:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice? Really? All that parking lot and you can only launch one boat at a time? And that steel walkway thing was just a bad idea from the start. Hate to be negative but the cost was to high for what the taxpayers got IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll have to go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice? Really? All that parking lot and you can only launch one boat at a time? And that steel walkway thing was just a bad idea from the start. Hate to be negative but the cost was to high for what the taxpayers got IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


you can launch two


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> you can launch two


you don't want to be down there and have me try to back down there next to you.... Not the way I back!!lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

